# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RTL, danas u 19:10 Roda - o auto sjedalicama... u Osijeku

## pužić

kao što naslov kaže..

----------


## dorotea24

gledam :D

----------


## gejsha

:Grin:

----------


## bublić

gledamo!!!

----------


## sorciere

i ja  :D

----------


## martinaP

Gledala  :D .

----------


## jadranka605

gledali  :D

----------


## dorotea24

al ste mi sve lijepe i rumene...moje osječanke  :Kiss:

----------


## Tea

super ste bile, eh, da je još duže trajalo i da su pokazali sa kakvim se sve sjedalicama ljudi voze, tj. voze svoju djecu. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

trebali su hvatat one koji NE voze djecu u sjedalici, pa onda pričat o posljedicama   :Mad:  . 

neki dan idem na posao. u džipu sjedalica, klinac se drži za dva prednja sjedala. tata puši  :shock: . dođe na raskršće, skrene preko cijelog raskršća u zabranjenom smjeru - i parkira se na pločnik na tramvajskoj stanici. 

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martinaP

Već sam pisala na ljetnim bebama: prije 10 dana u Zagrebu, mama vozi, otraga cura od cca 3 godine stoji naslonjena na prednje siceve, a na prednjem sicu AS sa bebom od cca 3 mjeseca, okrenuta prema naprijed  :Evil or Very Mad:   . Ali to nije sve - mama (u vožnji) uzima bebu koja je bila nevezana u AS, stavlja je ispred sebe, tj. na volan, zautsavlja se na semaforu, vraća bebu u AS i naravno, ne veže ju. Da sam uspjela vidjeti registraciju, zvala bih policiju.

----------


## ivaa

i da si zvala policiju, oni ne bi reagirali, nažalost :/

----------


## gejsha

Ma mislim da ce se istrijebiti to samo teba vishe govoriti o tome , vishe educirati majke/trudnice, tete u vrticima, tete u trgovinama s dječijom opremom itd. a za sve to treba vremena nazalost

----------


## Tiwi

Rodice su mi bile super - gledali smo kod DiB (gnjavim sogoricu koja se ne da osolit, pa sam ugnjavila starce da im na silu poklone sjedalicu  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Nego, mislim da su novinari na kraju malo ukakali prilog, jer su kao slagvort posnimili djecicu u sjedalicama, ali svi odreda u jaknama, zabundani... a znamo da to nije dobro. Djeca u AS trebaju biti bez jakne...

----------


## gejsha

Da znash koja je zimulja bila vani kad je snimano nebi ni ti dala svojim klincima da skinu jaknu   :Smile:

----------


## ivaa

> Da znash koja je zimulja bila vani kad je snimano nebi ni ti dala svojim klincima da skinu jaknu


 8) tnx

----------

